

North Korea ships malware-infected games to South Korean users - meadhikari
http://zdnet.com/blog/security/north-korea-ships-malware-infected-games-to-south-korean-users-uses-them-to-launch-ddos-attacks/12383

======
trebuch3t
I'm always amazed that a country which refuses to properly educate its people
in math and science is able to pull off technological feats such as jamming
GPS and distributing malware.

~~~
josephagoss
That is interesting, I was under the impression the North keeps up education
for a decent amount of its people. I thought they were one of those countries
that forced its people into engineering and science as a facet of its national
security policy.

~~~
excuse-me
You really have to wonder what our national security policy is.

Wait until they attack and then they will feel the full might of our army of
media studies graduates.

~~~
xanados
Assuming that you are referring to the USA, our policy is to have by far the
largest and most advanced military on the planet, with the ability to extend
force to remote corners of the globe within hours. Also, our policy is to have
a massive nuclear armament which can be used at any time to destroy any
country or even the population of the entire planet. I don't think we need to
be directing any more of our media studies graduates into the engineering just
to help out our armed forces.

~~~
excuse-me
So when we have to buy all the electronics in them from China and have the
software designed in India and we can't get them to any of the remote corners
of the Earth because our schools have been teaching that the Earth is flat and
was created in 4004BC

What are we going to do then?

Nuke everyone and take their stuff?

